# What certification is best for chartering



## dailymirror (Jun 4, 2015)

If someone were interested in chartering in the Caribbean and possibly in the Mediterranean, (its a bucket list thing – what can I say) what certifications should one seek? I’m about to plunk down some much devalued Canadian $ on a cruise and learn in Canada toward an International Certificate of Competency. Is that the right thing to do?


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

That'll work.. not necessary for the Caribbean, but is required now in quite a bit of the med.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

dailymirror said:


> If someone were interested in chartering in the Caribbean and possibly in the Mediterranean, (its a bucket list thing - what can I say) what certifications should one seek? I'm about to plunk down some much devalued Canadian $ on a cruise and learn in Canada toward an International Certificate of Competency. Is that the right thing to do?


Virtually all certifications are recognized around the world. If you are doing a course with a school that offers the ICC, go for it. It is anther arrow in the quiver when you need it.

What matter more than certification is experience. I rarely have been asked to show my certifications, but I have had to provide a sailing resume.

Where in Canada?


----------



## dailymirror (Jun 4, 2015)

Course is in B.C. Out of Nanaimo.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

dailymirror said:


> Course is in B.C. Out of Nanaimo.


You teaching that one, Jack??


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

A Platinum certification from Wells Fargo or another bank goes a Long way towards getting you passed by many charterers. Then as Jackdale said they like a resume, if it doesn't show experience on a comparable boat, some may have you demonstrate that you can leave and re-enter the dock without problem. If they don't like your boat handling they may require you spend half a day with one of their captains bringing you up to speed. If you can't complete their "check out" then, they'll require you to hire a paid captain for at least a couple days.
My cert was on a 45' boat and clearly states that, if you present a cert for 25' boats to charter a 45' boat they may be inclined to want a little proof you are up to it.


----------



## dailymirror (Jun 4, 2015)

Yea that's all good. I'd feel the same if I were chartering an expensive boat to someone from the middle of the continent.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Faster said:


> You teaching that one, Jack??


I have not been asked to do so. Although I do some work for Nanaimo. They do offer the ICC.

Right know I am getting a couple of instructor courses firmed up and talking to some folks about bringing back a Vic Maui boat and putting my new Yachtmaster Ocean Instructor qualification to work. 

Know anyone interested ij getting some blue water experience.? :cut_out_animated_em

BTW - I am at the Boat Show again this year Wednesday and Thursday doing two seminars.


----------

